

Microsoft and HP to reveal slate PC ahead of Apple - anderzole
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/05/ahead-of-apple-microsoft-and-hp-to-reveal-slate-pc/

======
dangrossman
It makes sense for HP to offer a PC alternative considering they have had
multitouch tablet PCs and desktops for well over two years now. I have one of
their multitouch tablets, with Windows 7 on it (native multitouch gesture
support) and BumpTop for a 3D multitouch environment. It'll be interesting if
they have something even more novel up their sleeves, without the commercial
3rd party software I had to buy.

